# Speed-eating and Speed-drinking Thread



## (X) (May 29, 2009)

Since people seemed to like my how to eat an ice cream video I have decided to make this thread. Here you can post anything that has to do with eating things fast or drinking things fast. I will start with some challenges that you can reply to or just enjoy (and admire) 

So here is the first video 





If someone beats me on this I'll get really impressed, but I need video proof.(Not because I don't believe you, but because without it this thread will be no fun.) In this challenge you can stop the timer with water in your mouth, but you can't spill or spit it out later






Here's another challenge. In this challenge you can stop the timer with food in your mouth

I've been thinking about the rules and it is not very important that you hold both your hands on the space bar, as long as you time yourself and don't eat before or after you start and stop the timer it is ok.

Don't be shy with replys


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2009)

Lol that was great  . I'm not about to speed drink water, but maybe I'll make a video of me speed eating toast  .


----------



## Escher (May 29, 2009)

edavies drank a pint of beer in 5.63 seconds once... we used a stackmat


----------



## soccerking813 (May 29, 2009)

Shame shame shame. That is a DNF. You hit the spacebar with one hand, at the same time you were putting your cup down. Your hand came down right before or at the same time as your cup hit the table.


----------



## Bryan (May 29, 2009)

Don't restrict it to eating, make it speed anything.

Speed pouring a glass of milk
Speed Gobots (it'd be like Magics)
Speed changing the batteries in a Wiimote


----------



## cookingfat (May 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> edavies drank a pint of beer in 5.63 seconds once... we used a stackmat



was it lager or beer? I wouldn't mind having a go at that, will post back. 

Me and my friend Paul tried to break the record for the most Ferrero Rochers eaten in one minute. The record is seven, we both managed five. We video'd the attempt, if anyone is interested, I can upload it to youtube. 

Yes, I've been watching Britain's got Talent, lol.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 29, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > edavies drank a pint of beer in 5.63 seconds once... we used a stackmat
> ...



Dude, I would love to do that! If only I could get those here...

Did you take off the wrapping first?


----------



## Escher (May 29, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > edavies drank a pint of beer in 5.63 seconds once... we used a stackmat
> ...



Pretty sure it was lager, but I wouldn't trust my memory of that night at all


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 29, 2009)

I've long been fascinated by Food Battle Club - a Japanese competitive eating television show. I created the wikipedia page for it. Unfortunately the Tokyo Broadcasting Company are a bit quick to issue takedown noticies for YouTube videos so they're hard to come by...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dapiYkn_Xgc&feature=related


----------



## cookingfat (May 29, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Nope, they all start wrapped and you have to eat one at a time and prove you have eaten it before eating the next one. You are allowed to unwrap the next one while you are eating one.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 29, 2009)

Ah. How exactly do you prove you ate it though?


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2009)

Haha I love the Japanese.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 29, 2009)

I'm pretty good at speed drinking anything non-alcoholic and non-carbonized

I'll look for a 50cl glass and record something

edit:

yay, 7.11 seconds!






edit, oh, I spilled a bit (though it's near impossible not to spill using this glass I've noticed), is it still accepted?

second take gave me 8.79, but my camera blacked out

I won't re-record because one liter is enough for now


----------



## (X) (May 29, 2009)

Yes that counts, almost no water spilled, maybe I'll upload a new video tomorrow, and try to beat it


----------



## amostay2004 (May 29, 2009)

Dude, eat more! You're effing thin!


----------



## shelley (May 29, 2009)

Not particularly fast (matzah eating has definitely been done faster) but what it lacks in speed it makes up for in entertainment value.

Featuring Jeremy Fleischman, Chris Krueger, Dan Dzoan, Daniel Hayes, and Bob Burton, who wisely decided not to participate in the challenge. This happened after the Utah Open, which was during Passover.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Don't restrict it to eating, make it speed anything.
> 
> Speed pouring a glass of milk
> Speed Gobots (it'd be like Magics)
> Speed changing the batteries in a Wiimote



Haha, I remember when you speed ate your lunch at the Twin Cities 09


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2009)

Also try fewest move eating.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Also try fewest move eating.



We did that 2 years ago with the chocolate muffins they sold in the school cafeteria. I think that every got 1 at least once.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 30, 2009)

Alright. I'm going to do a water-drinking contest shortly...lemme just get my beaker.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 30, 2009)

I think I might do this tomorrow, but I'll go for a 4-5 hours without drinking first.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 30, 2009)

well, I just did my drink (as opposed to solve), and got 17.16s.
As I recorded in HD, this will take a while to upload.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 30, 2009)

Although this is somewhat of a bump, there is in fact reasoning for it.




:/ sound is misalligned.


----------



## Swoncen (May 30, 2009)

Once we tried to eat 20 Soletti in 1 minute because we heard that no one can do that because your mouth will be so dry after 15 or so, that you cannot swallow fast enough =)







It would be VERY interesting to see you speed-eat this.


----------



## (X) (May 30, 2009)

Nice attempt, I don't think I would be able to eat 20 solettis in a minute, and the reason is firstly what you said, but they also requiers a lot of chewing so I won't be able to eat that fast, but I'll definately give it a try, as soon as I get some solettis.

I have done a video of me eating 30 grapes which I will upload to day


----------



## Garmon (May 30, 2009)

I can eat a pizza really fast, I'll try the 500 ml water challenge now.


----------



## (X) (May 30, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Once we tried to eat 20 Soletti in 1 minute because we heard that no one can do that because your mouth will be so dry after 15 or so, that you cannot swallow fast enough =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wondering, do you have to eat one at a time, or can you eat several at once?


----------



## cookingfat (May 30, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Ah. How exactly do you prove you ate it though?



You show the inside of your mouth to the judge.

Are Soletti like Twiglets?


----------



## Swoncen (May 30, 2009)

(X) said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > Once we tried to eat 20 Soletti in 1 minute because we heard that no one can do that because your mouth will be so dry after 15 or so, that you cannot swallow fast enough =)
> ...



We did both.. I think there is no advantage of eating more at a time because your mouth gets dry even faster..



cookingfat said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. How exactly do you prove you ate it though?
> ...



I don't know Twiglets but google images showed, that they are thicker then soletti's.








Another rule for eating them: You finished when your mouth is empty! (Except the stuff in your teeth *g*)


----------



## cookingfat (May 30, 2009)

ah, they just look like stretched out pretzels, and yeah twiglets are different.

Another hard challenge is to eat 3 Jacob's crackers in a minute. I've never seen anyone do this and think it could be impossible.


----------



## Escher (May 30, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> ah, they just look like stretched out pretzels, and yeah twiglets are different.
> 
> Another hard challenge is to eat 3 Jacob's crackers in a minute. I've never seen anyone do this and think it could be impossible.



only 3 in a minute? I could pwn that. just wait until our family next get a packet in and I'll videotape it


----------



## jacob15728 (May 30, 2009)

Do they have different foods in the UK? I've never heard of Sortillos, Twiglets or Jacob's Crackers. Here in the USA we eat stuff like potato chips, pretzels, cheez-its, etc. Do you Europeans know what those are?

Oh, and I drank 250 ml in 4.78 seconds. I'm too scared oto drink 500 though ...


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 30, 2009)

I just downed 2 bottles of Grolsch in 12 seconds (275ml - very cold!) in preparation for the weekly competition!


----------



## Swoncen (May 30, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Do they have different foods in the UK? I've never heard of Sortillos, Twiglets or Jacob's Crackers. Here in the USA we eat stuff like potato chips, pretzels, cheez-its, etc. Do you Europeans know what those are?
> 
> Oh, and I drank 250 ml in 4.78 seconds. I'm too scared oto drink 500 though ...



Soletti's are kind of pretzels in different shape. Potato Chips - for sure.. I have never seen cheez-its but we have so many different chips and sweets that there is for sure a similar thing like that. I also never heard of Sortillos, Twiglets or Jacob's Crackers but thats just the name.. do you think every country has the exact some food? Would be boring, right? =)


----------



## jacob15728 (May 30, 2009)

Uh, by sortillo I meant soletti. My mistake, I got confused because I'm taking Spanish and I think sortillo is a Spanish word. I forget what it means though. But yeah, Cheez-its must be an American. They're these little cheese-flavored square crackers.


----------



## cookingfat (May 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > ah, they just look like stretched out pretzels, and yeah twiglets are different.
> ...



Trust me, it's a lot harder than it sounds. Please video it, I might do the same too.

I just checked, the world record is three in 49.15 seconds.


----------



## (X) (May 30, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Do they have different foods in the UK? I've never heard of Sortillos, Twiglets or Jacob's Crackers. Here in the USA we eat stuff like potato chips, pretzels, cheez-its, etc. Do you Europeans know what those are?
> 
> Oh, and I drank 250 ml in 4.78 seconds. I'm too scared oto drink 500 though ...




There's is nothing to be afraid of, people that die from it are competing in drinking the most water and they drink like 10-15 litres, so in these amounts it's not at all dangerous, I would like to see your attempt on video


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 30, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Trust me, it's a lot harder than it sounds. Please video it, I might do the same too.
> 
> I just checked, the world record is three in 49.15 seconds.



We'd better get the official word on what constitutes "finished" - not a crumb left in the mouth is a hard thing to prove! It's probably for this reason that most of the competitive eating events judge something as eaten if it goes in the mouth and doesn't come back out again.


----------



## (X) (May 30, 2009)

msemtd said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, it's a lot harder than it sounds. Please video it, I might do the same too.
> ...



Yes, but some challenges need this rule because the things you are eating can easily be stuffed in your mouth without swallowing, such as the three crackers. But if you post a challenge where you want this rule be clear with stating that this is the rule, and you have to open your mouth at the end of the video when you stop the timer.


----------



## (X) (May 30, 2009)

I have now uploaded a new challenge to the first post
Rules are in the first post


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Did a big drink... 1 liter. Took almost 30 seconds.

Edit: picture of jacob's crackers? I could probably do it... I can eat.

Try to sub-2 a 2-liter


----------



## (X) (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Did a big drink... 1 liter. Took almost 30 seconds.
> 
> Edit: picture of jacob's crackers? I could probably do it... I can eat.
> 
> Try to sub-2 a 2-liter



Are you talking minutes? That would be incredibly easy.


----------



## cookingfat (May 31, 2009)

I just tried the 500ml of water and got 8.31 on my first attempt using a standard pint glass. Didn't video it cos I wasn't dressed, lol. I'll video the next attempt as I think I can beat that. 

and here's a Jacob's cream cracker, just for Poke.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 31, 2009)

heh, I tried the .5L yesterday, and got 5.21 drinking out of a plastic bottle  It's too easy to drink out of a glass. Maybe I'll make a video, but it seems like a waste of space


----------



## JTW2007 (May 31, 2009)

Eww. Seriously though, why?!


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2009)

alright, i need to try this. now how to measure .5 liters...


----------



## soccerking813 (May 31, 2009)

I'm gonna try this tomorrow after school. Not gonna drink anything except maybe a little after PE.


----------



## (X) (May 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> alright, i need to try this. now how to measure .5 liters...



Move away from the USA and the UK...
Seriously speaking, isn't coke and other sodas measured in litres, you've got the standard coca cola 0.5 L bottle


----------



## shelley (May 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> alright, i need to try this. now how to measure .5 liters...



Break out your measuring cup. If yours isn't metric friendly, Google says .5 liters is about an ounce more than 2 cups.


----------



## Garmon (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to bump the thread, but I just got 8 seconds, and I am sure I can beat that.


----------



## (X) (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## theace (Sep 14, 2010)

Ouch...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 14, 2010)

That was a long video to show you chug a cup of water.


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 14, 2010)

This rocks 






This too


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 14, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> This rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah awesome.
If we have good food at Dutch open we should do it again.


----------

